# Bianchi Dolomiti - Available as frame?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I quite like this, but as a frame only. Needs all silver Campagnolo and a chrome fork.

Been a resurgence in mass produced steel frames what with this, the Master etc - I feel a post about that coming on.............


----------



## Gimpie7 (Oct 25, 2007)

Man check out those bars. Me like.:thumbsup:


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lugs look just like the new Kona Kapu a few posts down


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

halfazzed retro right there... black bits and fork, low spoke count/fancy lacing wheels w/ high-ish profile rims. I don't blame you for just wanting the frame


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

May be the same frame? The Kona had rack bosses on the seatstays as well.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, the new Campy brifters are hideously ugly. Nice looking frame though.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I've been looking at that...the fork is a travesty.............


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

To add to the "dislike" list - the stem paired with the short reach bars give me the headache 
also the bb seems to be quite high above the ground
with a quill stem or at least a -14 deg threadless stem in black I could like that bike quite a lot


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That frame is bad axx!! It even has a frame pump nipple for a Zefal pump! The Deda silver stem looks good too! I agree that the forks would look much better in chrome or matching celeste. I don't get why they use black components instead of chrome... And what's up with the handlebars, the hoods are mounted way back from normal?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Peanya said:


> That frame is bad axx!! It even has a frame pump nipple for a Zefal pump! The Deda silver stem looks good too! I agree that the forks would look much better in chrome or matching celeste. I don't get why they use black components instead of chrome... And what's up with the handlebars, the hoods are mounted way back from normal?




that peg isn't for a zefal, it's for a silca!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

cdhbrad said:


> May be the same frame? The Kona had rack bosses on the seatstays as well.


I wouldn't be surprised in the least. It's done with most frames nowadays, why not steel?
And, no, Zefal...
EDIT: taking a closer look at the 2 frames, I do believe the same mfr. Now why do we praise the Kona, yet bash the Bianchi?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

kona appears to have bit of a sloping top tube ......and a MUCH thinner fork, looks like it might be steel too....

The fork and the black color on the components are my ONLY complaints on the Bianchi

I like Bianchi......I ride a Bianchi....and I pulled ALL the black off of it and replaced with silver.......

Ya like the dolomite, get it, strip it, sell the bits and put what you want on it?


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Peanya said:


> EDIT: taking a closer look at the 2 frames, I do believe the same mfr. Now why do we praise the Kona, yet bash the Bianchi?


For Kona it's a fun cool idea to market a price-point Asian built lugged steel production frame that is what it is and would appeal to a lot of less discerning fans of the genre.

But for Bianchi it's kind of an insult to their heritage of designing and building top rate lugged steel racing bikes.

Yes, Bianchi built lots of low and midline production bikes and farmed a lot of their production of lugged steel to Japan in the 80's. But they also built bikes that Coppi, and Gimondi actually rode, and their Specialissima, Team, and Reparto models were some of the nicest racing machines of the 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's.

So a modern Reparto quality bike built in Italy would be nice but pretty unrealistic and would probably bomb on the sales floor for what the price would have to be. But a "paint and decal" job on an existing generic frame that has the construction appeal of a mass produced 70's midline frame at best, is the least they could do. Literally.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Is there a bigger picture of the bike in the first pic, with the matching celeste fork?



EDIT: I found a couple of things:

Bianchi Stalvio? Has alloy campy, but still has a black fork









This is as big of a picture as I could find of the one on display at Interbike, the fork is only half painted with some exposed carbon weave which is kinda ugly IMO:










EDIT2: how do I make the first pic smaller?


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

My 06 Bianchi Veloce bike was a bit of mix up in component colors too. I didn't like the carbon weave "reveal" in the fork, I think they should've just painted it Celeste completely. I thought they should do either all black or all silver. 










Looks like Bianchi is just spec'ing the Dolomiti the way they do their other bikes (with exception of that saddle and handlebar).
I think a straight blade steel fork like the old Colnago Precisa would have been sweet looking in all chrome for the Dolomiti. 

With that all that said though, I still would like to have one. Will keep my eyes peeled next time I am at the shop to see if they get one in.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

agree about the NEW campy shifters.............very ugly. fork should be chrome or straight blade carbon. would prefer to see Bianchi spend their design time building a top notch steel frame.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Get a Soma (Inexpensive) or Cinelli (Not inexpensive) frame with chrome lugs, have it painted celeste, slap on some locally produced Bianchi stickers, and build it up the way you want.


----------



## Buonarroti (May 1, 2005)

Can't get over the ugly black fork in an attempt to make it look retro. The very first pic, however, has the Celeste fork.


----------

